# no picture yet



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 18, 2013)

My step dad is an excavator and came across a bottle (THAT HE LEFT ON THE JOB SITE []) today. He was trying to explain it to me but all I could gather from him was it was maybe a blob top with the company name 
 HOUPTERT OR HOUPERT embossed on it with BIRMINGHAM, AL on it. He said he stored it in a safe place.... and he will bring it to me tomorrow but I was wondering if you guys have ever even heard if such a company or if this is shooting in the dark?

 He said its "a big ole' bottle" so again, I don't know what that means in his terms but I am assuming it is larger than a beer bottle. I will post pictures as soon as I get my grubby little hands on it! 

 He described it as a blob top type bottle. IDK guys but I am pretty psyched to see it! 

 LMK if you have any ideas!


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 18, 2013)

Its quite possible he is misreading or misinterpreting the embossing. I have done it before. Some is hard to read. I guess I will have to see tomorrow.... I am just antsy. SIGH!


----------



## epackage (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't see any on sodasandbeers that begin with an H from Alabama, but that doesn't mean there aren't any, isn't the anticipation great!?!?!?[]

 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABFindBottleByFirm.aspx?Firm_Name=&Search_Name=Search_Start&City=&Area=&County=&Region=&State=AL&Country=&Start_Year=&End_Year=&Get_Firms=Find+Firms


----------



## epackage (Feb 18, 2013)

It would be nice if it's a Blount Springs...


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 18, 2013)

It is!!!! BUUUUUUT I am not good at the waiting game! haha! I am the kind of person that likes to give gifts on Christmas eve because I can't wait until the actual day! haha! S.I.G.H! Oh, well. I can't do anything BUT wait.... UGH! Thanks for the help anyway, I will update! It makes me wanna drive to B'ham and get the darn bottle myself! []


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 18, 2013)

He said it was clear. I forgot to mention that. AND that it says not to be sold?


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't find any that are even remotely spelled the same...... we will see I guess.... Its either going to be really awesome or a big disappointment. Either way, I am good with it. haha. =)


----------



## epackage (Feb 18, 2013)

There's a Horton Bottling Works out of Chavies...


----------



## epackage (Feb 18, 2013)

Now you just have to hope it's still there in the morning...lol[8D]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 18, 2013)

> Horton Bottling Works out of Chavies


 
 When I searched that I found this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Soda-Bottle-1800s-Horton-Richardson-Soda-Bottle-/150998743268?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232839f8e4

 This is how he explained it looks. He said there was a & symbol on it! I wonder if its the same company but they may have had a Birmingham branch? It has the same wording on the back as he described also. I am sure there could be many many that it could be but I bet that's the right track! Thanks a lot Epackage! =)


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 18, 2013)

I KNOW!!!!! I was livid when he told me he left it!!!!! I am just glad it was a two way radio and he couldn't hear what I was saying. haha. Not really, but I was irritated. He is the foreman so MAYBE, just MAYBE no one will mess with his machine! SIGH!


----------



## epackage (Feb 18, 2013)

Wishing you the best of luck!! I'll be wondering myself now until you post tomorrow... Have a great night I'm off to bed, long day of taking care of my niece tomorrow because she's too sick for school.... good luck[]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot! I hope your niece gets better soon! I will say a little prayer for her! =)


----------



## sandchip (Feb 19, 2013)

Might be a Houpert & Smiley (not sure about the spellin') hutch from Birmingham which is common, but he still needs to bring it home.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 19, 2013)

Make that Houppert & Smyly.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 19, 2013)

> Houppert & Smyly


 
 Ahhhhhh!!!! That's even closer! Thanks a lot! [][][][]

 I bet that's what it is. I have already text him this morning reminding him to put it in his truck as soon as he gets to the site!


----------



## epackage (Feb 19, 2013)

There are also Houppert & Worcester and one has a watermelon shaped slugplate and is considered rare, so keep those fingers crossed...


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 19, 2013)

I am just playing the waiting game.... He should be dropping it off at my house on his way home!


----------



## epackage (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't drag this out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![8D][8D][8D]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 19, 2013)

I ain't dragging it out!!!!!! HE IS!!!!!!!!!!! []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 19, 2013)

> I am just antsy.


I'm just waiting for something other than guess work, if you ever find out let me know.[]


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ask if it is like this one. This is the large bottle he might be talking about.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 19, 2013)

so its a.......


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 19, 2013)

posting more pics, give me just a second


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 19, 2013)

Its already dark here and the lighting in my house isn't very good so I apologize for the quality of the pictures guys!


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 19, 2013)

Its just the size of a regular soda bottle. It has a blue tint to it. Here it is beside a Pepsi cola I found as my mom's house


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 19, 2013)

bottom


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 19, 2013)

There is cement on the front of it and a little on the inside. I LOVE this bottle, even if it isn't rare. How can I get rid of the cement? =(


----------



## epackage (Feb 19, 2013)

Try soaking it in Acid Magic, it can be found at your local Ace Hardware. Lay it down in the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket and cover with the acid and let soak 3 or 4 days and then soak it in clean water for an hour. Try a stiff brush and the cement may come off. Do it outside and follow the directions on the jug.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 19, 2013)

kinda stinks that it wasn't some extra rare find. Thank you for your help with it though. Thanks for the cement help also. =)


----------

